# Vaporize - Juice Reviews



## Chop007 (25/3/14)

Today I purchased some juices from Vaporize.co.za, more specifically from Pieter, a kind and helpful gentlemen, very knowledgeable and willing to assist in any way he can. I also purchased a Chi-You mechanical mod, gold, in all its glory, but I will only do the juice review here.

First some pictures: 





The Packaging:
In my opinion, excellent, the bottles are top quality, soft plastic, easy to press. The little dripper nibs do not restrict the flow of juice, so if you want to drip slowly, then it comes out slowly, if you want to go fast and make a stream come out, bang it follows your orders. For me there is nothing worse than a hard little bottle that you have to squeeze like a mullet just to get a few drops of liquid out, and then suck in some air to create some back pressure for the next few drops. These are top quality, ease of use, no nonsense bottles, the best I have used so far with a silky feel. 

The labeling is mellow and the nic mg is clearly labelled to the bottom right of the sticker on the packaging. The writing that shows the pg/vg content is small, barely readable, but still legible with 20/20 vision. 

The Juices: After all it is what's in the bottle that counts most
1)Berry Blaze:
Wack a doodle doo, knock me over with a scented feather, this juice is freaking amazing. At first you think, okay, "Berry, now what am I expecting to taste, strawberry, raspberry, gooseberry, dingleberry......", then you take a pull at 11 watts on a 1.1 ohm dual coil Aqua Rba, bang, bang, bang, you have reached a velvet heaven. 

It is not berry exactly, there are hints of strawberry, mango, litchi, rassberry(like a slush puppy in the movies), but it is actually on the exhale that you get this amazing caramel bear taste on the exhale, no chocolate from the bear, just that melt in your mouth smooth caramel. Combine this with the slight tinge of the berries and it makes for one of the most divine tasting vapes ever. Fresh and scented yet smooth and deep, I do not know how they got this taste.

All the juices here today are 12mg nic and judging from the nice vapor it must be a 50/50 vg/pg or a 60/40. Either way, brilliantly tasting, so good in fact the specifics do not matter. 
The TH was just perfect, one that could easily be adjusted by moving your coil setup closer to or further away from the air holes inside the RBA. I just love a juice like that, some juices you cannot do that with, no matter what, it seems their TH is hard wired in the juice. With this juice, one can tweak it like a wizard.

2)Cherry Cola
Mellow juice, medium to high throat hit. Not much mystery here, it tastes like flat coke, I did not really get the cherry flavor at all except for a slight refreshing wisp of what could be termed "Menthol-Cherry". Must be my palette doing back flips looking for more of that Berry Blaze madness. A decent every day vape that nobody would complain about. Not bad, not out of this world. A kind of flavor you could never go wrong with. 

Same setup as the previous juice. 

3)Dekang Blend Red USA
Wicked Marlboro with a creamy vanilla and a hint of grean tea. I really felt like putting on my cowboy hat, hiring a horse and going down to the local watering hole to pick up a Sheela. It was however different from many of the tabbaco flavors I have tried in that it did not have a burnt taste and did not overwhelm with the TH. 

The vapor cloud production amazed me, on the same setup it produced much more vapor than the juicy blends described above, one could easily mistake the vapor for smoke from those things which name shall not be mentioned. This is certainly a cowboy, taste the open plains kind of taste. They have got it spot on in my opinion, although it is not exactly Marlborro, it tends to hang more towards Styve Blue, but not all the way. This is a wicked all day vape if you like the tobacco flavors but still desire a slight vanilla kick, similar to RY4 but not as wacked out on the biscuit flavor.

4)Desert Ship
WOW, this juice is aptly named. The most perfect description of a juice in one name I have ever come across. It has a dry desert taste, almost like a light roasted barely. There is a smidgin of marlborro and an tone of Camel Lights, but at the same time there is a wonderful sweet spearmint taste that just rounds it off. The spearmint gives it a cool and sublime after taste. The TH is also medium, a great juice for direct to lung pulls and nasal exhale. 

The 'ship' is a hint to the cool vape of the spearmint while the 'Desert' aptly describes the airy wisp of marlborro/camel that is evident on the inhale. There is also a slight, slight, secretive hint of almond.

Conclusion; These liquids are advanced while not costing what some of the more so called 'advanced' brands do. The 10ml cost R65, the 20ml, R90 and you also get a 10% cash discount on any cash purchases. One can tell these liquids have been carefully formulated and are an absolute steel. 

I see big things coming from this brand, both in hardware and in Juice. This is the 4th juice manufacturers juice I have tried and in my opinion, my 2nd choice for quality, but it becomes my 1st choice by a long, long, long, long way, when price comes into play. Some juices out there are way too overpriced. This juice is under priced by a long, long way, but I am not complaining at all.

Anyways, I hope I have done justice and my review is mellow, it was my first try and where it not for the inspiration from these flavors I would not have even bothered to do an extensive review. But, get them for yourselves and you will see exactly what I am blabbering about. Rock n Roll.

I will review the Chi You as soon as I have played with it a bit more and read all the Mech Mod safety precautions, of which I will be certain to push the boundaries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Very well done review @Chop007 , I'm looking forward to close up pics of the Chi-You.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

excellent review @Chop007

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (25/3/14)

Awesome thanks guys, man, this Chi-You has blown my mind. Unbelievable.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Brilliant reviews @Chop007! That was a great read, you're very descriptive and you're enthusiasm over the juice is contagious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (4/12/17)

Nice review, definitely want to check the berry blaze out after your description!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------

